# PCD confirmed for 3/28



## VVagner (Sep 12, 2011)

Got my PCD date today. I had been very concerned that I would not be able to get a date the week of Spring Break, but I got lucky.

This is actually more exciting than the ED, since I only had enough time to drive the car from the Welt to Munich airport.

Now to plan the ~750 mile route home. Must include Route 276 that the Performance Center recommends, and at least part of the Blue Ridge Parkway. I know the Dragon is not far, but I may be pushing my luck with my wife on that one.

Brent


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

If you need a place to stay near the northern end of the BRP, you should consider the Osceola Mill, here's a link to their website:

http://www.osceolamill.com/

It's a nice b&b in a converted mill. Nice restrauant downstairs. The road from the BRP to the Osceola Mill is also a fun driving experience - much more challenging than the BRP if you try to stay near the speed limit (you can't in spots).

The BRP is at least as much of a picture taking experience as it is a driving experience. The south end, from Cherokee to Asheville, is fairly tight with mountains and tunnels. From Asheville north, the BRP gets progressively flatter and more open. Maximum speed limit is 45 mph. It's a scenic, non-challenging drive. There are side trip opportunities, I went to the Linville falls which was a nice hike through the woods to a pretty waterfall series.

Tail of the Dragon is tight with tons of turns. You cannot go real fast due to patrols, speed limit, and traffic but when the harleys are not thick, you can have some fun driving. There is a picture spot at the top. Professional photographers camp out in the woods and sell pictures of the vehicles on their websites. I bought a few as a momento. It will take you a few hours to get there and back but the driving on the dragon would be only a few minutes, it is only 11 miles long.

Jim


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Congrats! Look forward to seeing you soon.


----------



## F30owner (Feb 11, 2012)

My Vessel left today - should arrive by April 16th. Any ideas how far out is the PCD date being scheduled these day, I am looking to get on as early ASAP. Other option I was thinking about was the PCD 101, but my CA said that I would need to call in to do that myself. I don't think that is correct. I thought it was for $0, but if I call in I will have to pay.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

F30owner said:


> My Vessel left today - should arrive by April 16th. Any ideas how far out is the PCD date being scheduled these day, I am looking to get on as early ASAP. Other option I was thinking about was the PCD 101, but my CA said that I would need to call in to do that myself. I don't think that is correct. I thought it was for $0, but if I call in I will have to pay.


If your vehicle is not a ED vehicle, you should have already received a date by now unless your vehicle is coming from South Africa. Date availability is based on when your reservation is processed (they are processed in the order submitted by the dealers).

BMW 101 carries a $495 charge and has to be paid for by you or the dealer. Your CA would have to submit the reservation requestion on BMW CenterNet for that program.


----------

